# Royal Dunes Resort (Hilton Head Island) - question



## yumdrey (Feb 8, 2010)

I have questions to Royal Dunes owners. 
I already searched BBS, but didn't get much information regarding this resort.
Here are my questions :
1) I heard before that floating gold season owners can reserve platinum (summer) weeks if available by paying a fee (around $100). Is it still right?
2) How soon owners can make reservation? 2 years in advance by prepay MF?
3) If my use year begins 2011, can I still reserve decent gold week or summer week now?
4) Does Royal Dunes have ROFR? If so, do they exercise it often?
5) Is there any planned special assessment soon?

I am impressed by TUG review for this resort, and it can be a good substitute to Marriott HHI (purchase cost-wise). I am planning to use it myself, and doing market research. How much is the fair price for gold season, annual?
Thank you for any input.


----------



## Aussiedog (Feb 8, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> I have questions to Royal Dunes owners.
> I already searched BBS, but didn't get much information regarding this resort.
> Here are my questions :
> 1) I heard before that floating gold season owners can reserve platinum (summer) weeks if available by paying a fee (around $100). Is it still right? Yes
> ...



I love this resort.  I own EOY gold season.  I bought a few years ago and so I am not sure of the pricing now, but I would think it would be ~$500, maybe a bit more, on eBay - just a guess.  My only caution is that if you want platinum season you should probably buy it, given the demand.  I much prefer spring or fall so gold season is perfect for me.

Ann


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 8, 2010)

Ann,
Thank you for your great answers!


----------



## DianneL (Feb 8, 2010)

*Love Royal Dunes*

I also own EOY at Royal Dunes (odd years) and love it.  Our ownership is for Gold Season.  We have never tried to reserve Platinum, as we like to be there when the area is less crowded.  I prepay my maintenance fee well in advance in order to get a week that works for us.


----------



## pdgoodrich (Feb 9, 2010)

*Royal Dunes Question*

Hi,

I work with the Management Company. The up grade from gold to platinum can be done for $210.00 for the week and can only be done 90 days in advance. We recommend that if you want platinum season typically that you buy it since it is hard to upgrade into that season due to heavy Owner usage.

You can book your week in the season you own up to two years in advance by paying your estimated maintenance fees amount. There is a discussion concerning a small special assessment to build a new club house but the last I heard it would be a small amount (around $25.00) for two years.

It might be tough to get a Platinum week now but there are still a few gold weeks that are probably available.

Thanks


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a great resort to own when you cannot afford to own a Marriott resort on the island.

Royal Dunes units consist of two (2) large master bedrooms and a third bedroom with twin beds for the kids. Three (3) full baths, a kitchen and a very nice living room.  Plus under ground parking.

You can walk to the public beach in less than ten (10) minites.


----------

